# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cần làm khuôn bế cắt dây da đồng hồ tại Biên Hòa hoặc Sài Gòn

## Quy Thanh 21

Tình hình mình đang có nhu cầu làm khuôn bế, đế bằng mica để cắt dây da đồng hồ,đủ size, bác nào nhận làm vui lòng cho em địa chỉ hoặc số điện thoại liên lạc nhé.

----------

